# Haggard plaque mouth



## baconrind (Nov 11, 2011)

8 years ago I started getting a shit ton of calcium deposits along my gum line. And this started making my gums recede. So I guess I wasnt a good brusher and developed some other habits as well. My mom has been through what I am going through now. Maybe I got it from her through genetics... I got the habit through her too though.
To the point though. I started chipping the shit off with a sewing needle. I used some fucked up recalled Listerine toothpaste too because it really helped break the shit up. That shit also ate layers off my gums though. I hate Listerine. Doing this actually seemed to work though. My gums even started to heal. I quit with the habits!
I didnt improve my brushing however. So its back. Maybe worse. I went to the dentist for the 2nd time in my life 3 years ago. They said I have severe gum disease and they wouldnt even clean my teeth without me dropping $6000 on a gum treatment.
Im thinking about another d.i.y. round on my mouth. Atleast I brush better now. And my gums rarely bleed. Little worried about the back teeth though. Cant see where Im jabbing needles.
Has anyone else ever done this? And does anyone know what herbies that might help replace the Listerine?


----------



## JackieBlue (Nov 11, 2011)

http://theherbgardener.blogspot.com/2008/01/using-herbs-for-dental-care.html

hydrogen peroxide and baking soda are great teeth cleaners. i prefer just the baking soda myself. it would be a good abrasive for you, but will make your gums bleed.

gum disease is bad fuckin news. please take care of yourself. i have a good friend who ended up with an aneurism from his gum disease. luckily after five brain surgeries he is ok now, but he was in a coma for almost a month when the aneurism was discovered.

please check out this link to see if you can find some dental help in your area. stay healthy!
http://www.freemedicalcamps.com/


----------



## L.C. (Nov 12, 2011)

The shit your chipping of is probably tarter, it's a hard crunchy substance. Brushing might be the only thing that can help you. As said above you can die from gom disease. It is about the same as having an infected wound the size of a softball on your leg. Maybe that will give you an idea of how serious it is. Try to get welfare insurance to pay for it.


----------



## baconrind (Nov 12, 2011)

Shit, hardened plaque, tartar, calcium deposits. Its all the same. I just pissed away my chance at brushing it off. I will look into finding a pro. I guess im in a different state so I might have better luck.


----------



## iixila (Nov 12, 2011)

oka, soo: 

1. _To the point though. I started chipping the shit off with a sewing needle. I used some fucked up recalled Listerine toothpaste too because it really helped break the shit up. That shit also ate layers off my gums though. I hate Listerine. Doing this actually seemed to work though. My gums even started to heal. I quit with the habits! 

_thank fuck, i have this same thing, and i'm doing this now. i use hydrogen peroxide, too. i was getting insanely freaked out by wtf my mouth was doing. this is the first thread/anything online i've found that relates to this.

2. _gum disease is bad fuckin news. please take care of yourself. i have a good friend who ended up with an aneurism from his gum disease. luckily after five brain surgeries he is ok now, but he was in a coma for almost a month when the aneurism was discovered._

^ great. fml.


----------



## baconrind (Nov 12, 2011)

I know. Nothing on removing it yourself. I figured its just a bad idea or noone else had tried it. So thats why I posted. Dentists use a scraper tool so I figured what the hell. Ha Ha! Ill do your back teeth if you do mine!


----------



## JackieBlue (Nov 12, 2011)

forgot to say that you can get scraper tools of a lesser quality at any drug store. it would be better than using a needle at least. definitely get the free dental if you can though.


----------



## Earth (Nov 12, 2011)

there is another option - get locked up, and have the prison system take care of your dental / health woes.
Some prisions will actually give one better healthcare than the poor working class slob gets on the street !!


----------



## wokofshame (Nov 18, 2011)

Connecticut has free health insurance u can apply for simultaneously as EBT card. Not sure if its dental but whats the line anyway?


----------



## L.C. (Nov 18, 2011)

It reminds you of how frail we've become with all our advancements. I can't think of an animal that commonly dies from lack of oral care, or drinking from a natural water source.


----------



## outskirts (Dec 24, 2011)

It's pricey and a bitch to find but if you find some myrrh resin or better myrrh oil, that shit will fight gum disease. It's strong stuff, just a few drops of the oil work for everything from healing wounds to athletes foot and even as a deodorant. But it's gotta be real myrrh not just some knock off scented oil shit. The resin you can soak in some cheap vodka and make a tincture of myrrh with all the same uses as the oil.
Other stuff good for your gums is a plant found growing in SoCal called Yerba Santa. Just chew the dried or fresh leaves(they have a strong spicy flavor), follow that with a swish and drink of cold water and be amazed at the intense sweet taste that the Yerba Santa makes when chased with water. Indian tribes in California used this plant to keep their gums healthy. If your on the east coast along the shore try Bayberry, use the root bark or leaves to soak in some cheap vodka to make a mouthwash.


----------



## baconrind (Dec 24, 2011)

^^^ thank you! ^^^^ thats what im looking for!


----------



## soledad (Dec 24, 2011)

There used to be books and zines on this website. Can't seem to find them anymore. Anyway, there was a great zine I downloaded called "Primitive Toothcare - a DIY Guide to Uncivilized Oral Hygiene" by Rowan Gangulfr. Not sure if these specifc "scraping weird shit off your teeth" is covered, but probably a great start. I'm about to start using plant "toothsticks" when I have the money in a week or so.


----------



## CXR1037 (Dec 24, 2011)

Maybe you have the gum disease _gingivitis_?

cxR - no, really, though, go to a dentist.


----------



## baconrind (Dec 24, 2011)

Yes sir already said I do! Already gone to the dentist. Dont have 6 grand for gum treatment BUT think I found a program here that can help me. 

Bryan Paul posted some bad ass dental shit on the site, I found after making this thread too. 

bcOn- goes really good with gravy.


----------



## Alaska (Dec 24, 2011)

This is a handy thread. Thanks for the links and junk, Bryan.

aK - i once bought coke that was actually flour


----------



## bryanpaul (Dec 24, 2011)

Alaska said:


> aK - i once bought coke that was actually flour





> BP- did you make a tiny lil biscuit and call it crack?


 
oh tooth stuff............. baking soda and peroxide......DON'T GET ME FUCKIN STARTED ON THE GODDAMN FLOURIDE! .. IT CALCIFIES YOUR SOOOUUUUL FOR CHIST's SAKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tude (Jan 1, 2012)

outskirts said:


> It's pricey and a bitch to find but if you find some myrrh resin or better myrrh oil, that shit will fight gum disease. It's strong stuff, just a few drops of the oil work for everything from healing wounds to athletes foot and even as a deodorant. But it's gotta be real myrrh not just some knock off scented oil shit. The resin you can soak in some cheap vodka and make a tincture of myrrh with all the same uses as the oil.
> Other stuff good for your gums is a plant found growing in SoCal called Yerba Santa. Just chew the dried or fresh leaves(they have a strong spicy flavor), follow that with a swish and drink of cold water and be amazed at the intense sweet taste that the Yerba Santa makes when chased with water. Indian tribes in California used this plant to keep their gums healthy. If your on the east coast along the shore try Bayberry, use the root bark or leaves to soak in some cheap vodka to make a mouthwash.


 

I'm liking that myrrh oil - I can find that at my local wiccan shop - Good info - thanks!!


----------



## dharma bum (Jan 1, 2012)

http://www.earthclinic.com/CURES/gum_disease.html

http://www.earthclinic.com/CURES/receding_gums.html


----------



## Sarah Streal (Jan 11, 2012)

If its really that bad, you might think of trying to cross the border into Canada.
Theres free dentists that treat people if you don't have a health card.
They're actual dentists. Not just students.
I know a few kids who have crossed over for this.
Saving your mouth seems worth the risk of getting caught if it gets really bad.


----------



## Pixie Walden (Feb 10, 2012)

baconrind said:


> 8 years ago I started getting a shit ton of calcium deposits along my gum line. And this started making my gums recede. So I guess I wasnt a good brusher and developed some other habits as well. My mom has been through what I am going through now. Maybe I got it from her through genetics... I got the habit through her too though.
> To the point though. I started chipping the shit off with a sewing needle. I used some fucked up recalled Listerine toothpaste too because it really helped break the shit up. That shit also ate layers off my gums though. I hate Listerine. Doing this actually seemed to work though. My gums even started to heal. I quit with the habits!
> I didnt improve my brushing however. So its back. Maybe worse. I went to the dentist for the 2nd time in my life 3 years ago. They said I have severe gum disease and they wouldnt even clean my teeth without me dropping $6000 on a gum treatment.
> Im thinking about another d.i.y. round on my mouth. Atleast I brush better now. And my gums rarely bleed. Little worried about the back teeth though. Cant see where Im jabbing needles.
> Has anyone else ever done this? And does anyone know what herbies that might help replace the Listerine?


Ive had the same problem for the past year or two , my gums bleed if i forget to brush for even a day and my gums on the bottom are starting to recede a little, i use mouth wash every time and it really helps with the bleeding i also try to floss a lot by where the gums are bad, its geting better since ive been on it all winter but the moment i stop taking care of them i know it will come back i feel this is particularly fucked up in my case as i am only 20.


----------

